# IP address and Visitor counter for website



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2007)

hi

i just finished ma website:
www.theabhishek.co.nr

but the contact me page is still left cause am not getting ne gud script for this page...i even need a visitor and IP address counter for ma website....plz can ne one tell me where can i download them and how can i install den on ma website.
thx in advance

and hey...have a luk at ma website...comments and suggestions r welcomed...


----------



## din (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice site. Simple and good.

And LOL @ rules 

Does the site support php ? I may be able to help in that case.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2007)

well yes..this supports PHP....i even have a few PHP scripts like password protect n bla bla bla....but dont know how to use dem....ur help will b thankfull...

And ya thx for da sweet comment....


----------



## din (Oct 12, 2007)

Ok, there are some very simple scripts in php - for user count and to capture IP. I will send em.


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 12, 2007)

try *www.statcounter.com/

Free to use.....you will get a code.Use that code in ur website.After that log to *www.statcounter.com/ and see the statistics of ur website.


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 12, 2007)

thx....ne idea about da contact me page???


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> thx....ne idea about da contact me page???


is SMTP enabled in your hosting???
And what scripts are allowed..like PHP ??


----------



## victor_rambo (Oct 13, 2007)

EDIT: I am using www.statcounter.com now and will recommend it to you too!

( I had previously suggested counter.unexplainable.net )


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 13, 2007)

well yes...PHP is enabled on ma website....but no idea how to use PHP with html....i have a lot of php script but dont know how 2 use it...lol


----------



## jal_desai (Oct 13, 2007)

just a little change is required.... The header is "THE abhishek" where the article "THE" needs to be chopped off... and in the 2nd rule of the "Rules" section..u need to modify the spelling of "there" to "their"...i'm sure u meant "their" and not "there".... BAAKI SAB BAHUT ACHCHA HAI... just add some more eyecandy and improve the aesthetics..


----------



## ravi_9793 (Oct 13, 2007)

Abhishek Dwivedi said:
			
		

> well yes...PHP is enabled on ma website....but no idea how to use PHP with html....i have a lot of php script but dont know how 2 use it...lol


your website is hosted here:
*125mb.com/

do you have free or paid hosting here???


----------



## anand1 (Oct 13, 2007)

I have seen your site link in an other forum. i think so.
Anyways the site theme totally sucks. A bit improvement is needed.

Register your site with Google Analytics and your work is done. Every thing from visitors tracking to the IP all is done here go and register.

*www.google.com/analytics/


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 15, 2007)

@ jai_desai: i'll update ma website...thx for da correction help....now for header...well i want it 2 b THE Abhishek...lol...its a frnds request....

@ravi_9793: its hosted on a free acc. cause i was given a kind of a [FONT=&quot]Challenge [/FONT] 2 make a completely free website...and ya..well this acc does not has PHP enabled...so can i upload da PHP script on another server and link it to ma website??

@anand1:u must have seen da link in a blog...and i and ma frnds like da theme, so am not gona change it...LET IT SUCK....i keep on changing da complete theme in every 4 mnths...lol...and thx for da link...

but i want 2 keep a counter kinda sumthing which tell da user dere IP address...in simple it shud flash da IP address on da users screen....


----------

